
Ask HN: How to find Open Source projects to contribute to? - deyouz
Hello, HN! I&#x27;m a student and I want to do something productive with my free time.<p>I would like to contribute to some Open Source projects, since it seems like a good learning experience.<p>Do you know any such projects? Or do you know where I could find them?<p>Thank you!
======
mindcrime
Just browse around GitHub, Gitlab, Sourceforge, Savannah, etc., until you find
something that looks interesting.

------
verdverm
GitHub?

~~~
deyouz
Thanks, I will look into it. I thought Github was only a place to host
personal code or company code restricted to employees.

~~~
verdverm
It's the defacto "social network" for code, tons and tons of open source and
community

